# New :)



## Russu (Jan 29, 2012)

Hello everyone;

I am new here and also new in snowboarding  This is my first post here and I would like to ask some questions as I am a bit confused on what gear should I buy; I am up for a Burton Clash and some Burton bindings but not decided on what size should I get if its the 145 or 151 (i am 5 7'' and 120lb & a beginner)... 

Thanks Russu


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey Russu, welcome to the party...

Okay I'm looking at Burton's size guide here: http://ca.burton.com/on/demandware....ite/default/Product-SizeChartsAJAX?pid=252259

Based on weight alone you should probably be on the 151, although you fit into the 145s range. There are other things to consider though. What size boot do you wear? The waist width is larger on the 151, allowing for a larger boot without running into toe or heel dragging. Are you still growing? (lol not a stupid question, I got my first board when I was 14 and grew into it). Also I'm 5'7" and I'm assuming the average weight for somebody our height is about 150 pounds (I'm 175). A longer board on a shorter person will make it harder to make quick turns in the glades/moguls/etc. and harder to spin. On the other hand if I bought a board that was the right board for my height, it might not be stiff enough for my weight!

Generally you want to be right in the middle of the weight range. Luckily with the EST/ICS/Channel boards there's a big range of adjustment and you could widen your stance on a relatively short board.

For what it's worth, I'm riding a 159 (was on a 153 before) and I considered a 163 recently, but that was meant for bombing and powder. Looks like you want more of a park board and short is good for that...

Hope this helps!


----------



## Russu (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for the Help really helpful!! My shoe size is some what between 40-41 as I wear 7 or 7.5 (for boots its 41/ US 8), so I think its Small. But I can see the medium boots can fit 41's. Only weight can change lol  (I think as I am 21)


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah I wear a US size 8 boot (shoes are 8.5 or 9) and the waist width on my board is about identical to the waist on the 151 cm board you're looking at. I wouldn't want it any thinner than that. Sounds to me like a 151 would be the right fit...

Does burton have any demo days coming up at your local hill? They just did one last saturday at Lake Louise and my girlfriend tried a few different boards. She's in her second full season now and she said it was great to try different camber/rocker profiles, different bindings, etc. If you can meet up with one of them it's be a great way to try before you buy.


----------



## Russu (Jan 29, 2012)

I think the 151 would fit and medium/boots and bindings. Unfortunately I am based in Europe and the only place where I can go snowboarding is Switzerland/France (near Geneva). But will do my best to go and try the board before buying it. Thanks very much for the all the help it was really helpful.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

No problem... 

Looks like there are some demo days coming up in Italy, Switzerland and France:

Sites-Burton_US-Site


----------



## Russu (Jan 29, 2012)

Great; if I have some time to travel I will go to one of them for sure!


----------

